# Hello o/



## Sketch (Mar 9, 2015)

Hiya, 

I have been dinghy sailing from the age of about 11, and tall ship sailing from the age of 13. I am currently 17 years old and looking to find out a lot more about sailing. I don't own my own boat as I live in a pretty landlocked area and don't really have the money. However, as mentioned before I do get myself out on tall ships whenever I can.

Thanks,
Sketch. o7


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, Sketch!


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Which tall ship?


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to SailNet! Glad you joined!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome Sketch.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

glad you made it here


----------



## Sketch (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, I sail TS Royalists, its a UK based tall ship for the SCC.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Sketch said:


> Thanks guys, I sail TS Royalists, its a UK based tall ship for the SCC.


Very good..you all attending the tall ship gathering in Philadephia this summer?


----------



## Sketch (Mar 9, 2015)

aa3jy said:


> You all attending the tall ship gathering in Philadephia this summer?


I can't say we are, no. We have just built a new training ship also called TS Royalist, so she is doing a tour of the UK before she hits any races or gatherings. Sorry.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Sketch,

Welcome to sailnut. I get the feeling we have met somewhere else before!? Hmmm. Where could that have been - ;-!).

This place should be more colourful with your presence.


----------

